# scott addict r4



## maqsuntzu (Jan 20, 2009)

guys, I read that the r4 has the same carbon HMF of the cr1, I liked the bike and some guys told me that the addict for my king of ride is better.
If anyone could talk aboult the bike, performance (stiff, climbing, sprinting.....) thanks.
P.S if anyone had problems with the bike, please tell me.
thanks for all
maq


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Addict R4*

I've got 2008 R4 with Ultegra SL. Changed the wheels to Mavic ES and it weighed in at 16.6 lbs with pedals and cages. Its plenty stiff and a good climber but can be a bit jarring on rough roads.Your results may differ!


----------



## Pomza_NZ (Jun 20, 2009)

I have been riding the addict for almost a year now and have loved every minute of it. I do quite a lot of racing and it is fantastic for quickly accelerating, both during the climb and in a sprint. There can be a small amount of jarring on rough roads but I am sure you would find that on most bikes. 

If money is no object I would recommend changing wheels from the kit ones but if not then the kit wheels still perform well. 

All in all I find it a fantastic bike and everyone else I know who has one agrees with me. Plus you can't beat riding past someone on your addict and them saying "An addict? Those are beautiful bikes!"


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I've got a 2006 CR1 w/SRAM Red and Fulcrum wheels... <16lbs. Both the Addict and CR1 are stiff and give more road feedback than typical carbon frames. I grew up on a Cannondale aluminum frame, so I like that.

It looks like Scott is revamping the CR1 this year, so if you're a less aggressive ride.. it might be worth looking at that. Otherwise, the Addict is a great performance machine.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

MarvinK said:


> I've got a 2006 CR1 w/SRAM Red and Fulcrum wheels... <16lbs. Both the Addict and CR1 are stiff and give more road feedback than typical carbon frames. I grew up on a Cannondale aluminum frame, so I like that.
> 
> It looks like Scott is revamping the CR1 this year, so if you're a less aggressive ride.. it might be worth looking at that. Otherwise, the Addict is a great performance machine.


Yeh, I've got an '06 CR1 SL and just did a test ride on a Storck Absolutist. The Storck felt like a block of wood compared to the CR1. The bike store owner was all, "Wadja think?", and I was like, "Um, maybe it just wasn't set up just right." I'm guessing the higher end Storcks feel better (my buddies rode those and they really liked them), but just shows what great bikes the Scotts are (were...). Absolutist frame is $3200, as is the frame on the Parlee Z4 (which I also have). My Scot was a $5200 bike with DA that I paid $3500 for. I think it was one of the all-time great deals in a super bike.

BTW, who did the engineering on the new CR1 now that the German engineering design firm responsible for the original CR1 and the Addict is no longer affiliated with Scott?


----------

